# Mrs. Meyers and cloth diapers



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Anyone use Mrs. Meyers with their cloth diapers? Anyone suggest not using it with cloth diapers.

I will be using a front loading machine. It won't take powder detergent well which is what I used happily last go round.

I will be washing fleece diapers, covers for the fleece, bum genius, fuzzi bunz, and some faux fuzzi bunz. I plan to wash hot with a cool rinse...a white vinegar rinse. Does anyone see any problems with this? With Mrs. Meyers? It's my first time with the fleece and covers!


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I wouldnt. Mrs. Meyers is pretty oily. IMO it wouldnt be much different than using dr. bronners (with the correct dilution). I am currently using a powder, but I used to use 7th generation liquid soap and did a vinager rinse. It worked okay until she really started having smelly pee.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

I tried it, it didn't work well.  It just didn't get them clean.

I did use their fabric softener on my dipes for a long time. I used the 7th generation free and clear and then their fabric softener. HTH.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Using a bad detergent is probably the number one cause of diaper issues. Prefolds can handle a lot more abuse, but premium diapers really need a proper detergent. I used Seventh Gen Free and Clear for a while with my HE washer and it was awful. It is not free and clear and it will build up on your diapers eventually. It took about three months and then my dd ended up with a persistent rash that looked like she was wearing bright red panties. I stripped and switched detergents and never had that issue again.

Check out this site for a very detailed list of detergents and how they rate for use in HE machines: http://pinstripesandpolkadots.com/hedetergentchoices.htm

And this site for some additional brands: http://www.diaperjungle.com/detergent-chart.html

I would not recommend Mrs. Meyers and I would immediately strip your diapers if you have already used it. My favorite detergents are Planet and Charlies, both of which you can get in liquid form.


----------

